# Looking to buy Camera



## OKLAHOMAN (Aug 23, 2007)

Right now I have a Fuji S3000 and adjusting the white bal you only have  settings for bright sun/ overcast/incandescent lights/and     fluorescent lamp. Its 3.2 mega pixels. Do I have to upgrade to a SLR or can I get a better camera than I have with more adjustments  for 3-4 hundred. I'm willing to spend 5-6 hundred if I have to  (damm thats a lot of Jr. Statesman kits). And even with a new camera I think I will take a Photography course at the local Tech school.

Just found this. Is this a good deal?
http://www.proelectronicsshop.com/product_info.php?cPath=25_26&products_id=1013


----------



## jrc (Aug 24, 2007)

Check out dpreview.com  and steves digacam.  You can see photos and read customer reviews.   When your ready to buy check dealtime.com to find the best camera package and price.


----------



## dbriski (Aug 24, 2007)

Since you only really mentioned an issue with the white balance, you just need to find one that you can manually sent (not the presets bright sun/ overcast/incandescent lights/and fluorescent lamp).  A lot of the point and shoots now a days can do it.  The canon powershot line can do it. You basicly select the option point what should be white and push a button.  The camera takes a picture and sets its color curve to make that object "White".


----------



## keapople (Aug 24, 2007)

Well, the longer you wait, the more camera you are going to get for your money. The Canon 40D will be out in September so there will be some 20D's going used soon. 

Another choice will be a Panasonic FZ series camera. Macro, full manual, white balance adjustments, and such. 

Has a hot shoe so you can sync to studio strobes if you wanted, and a 12x optical zoom with a 2.8 aperture. 

As for white balance, can I suggest you think about an Expo disc. You can use it with a camera with a calibratable white balance and it works well and easily.

http://www.pbase.com/kepople/pen_turning

kirby


----------



## bjackman (Aug 26, 2007)

Canon S3 IS
Fits in your lower price range bracket, manual white balance, macro & even super macro. Hard to go wrong with this unit unless you have other lenses you need to keep using.


----------



## gerryr (Aug 26, 2007)

Bill,
I beat you to it.[}]  I already sent Roy an email and recommended the same camera and I'm a Nikon maniac.  But for the price, the Canon S3 IS is really hard to beat unless you want a DSLR.


----------



## toolcrazy (Aug 26, 2007)

I'm in the opposite arena. Buy a DSLR, they are much easier to use in manual mode. I bought a Pentax K100D SLR and just love it. It is so easy to adjust in manual mode. I haven't used my point and shoot since.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Aug 26, 2007)

Roy,
My step-son is semi pro photographer and uses both a Nikon D50 and a D80... he loves both.  (I'm fortunate that I get his cast-offs when he upgrades.. right now I use his old Fuji finpix 5200.. challenged as I am, this is a good camera for me.


----------



## Dario (Aug 26, 2007)

I am a Panasonic fan so I will throw my bet in...

http://www.dpreview.com/reviews/panasonicfz8/  the best part, you can have it for $277.00.

I use the FZ5 which is 2 generations older than this and I still love it.

Another thing...if you plan on using your camera for outdoors/trips/vacations...look at the dimension and weight of the competitors, Panasonic is very compact (4.43" x 2.84" x 3.11" and only 0.68 lb).


----------



## grumps (Aug 27, 2007)

I've got to chime in here and go with the other recommendations for the Canon S3is (or the S5is).  Great camera and you can purchase add-on lenses for it.  Here's a website that will give you more info about the camera and has numerous photographs to provide examples of the quality.  http://www.s3users.com/forum/index.php


----------

